# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Поездки с детьми

## Домик в деревне

Расскажите, пожалуйста, куда вы ездили с детьми. Сложно ли это было организовать. 

Мне всегда не сидится дома и хочется в теплые края, да и не обязательно теплые, а просто другие. Мы бы и этой зимой куда-то в горы поехали, но встал вопрос, кто будет с ребенком, когда мы будем кататься. По очереди не интересно. Нужна компания единомышленников, кто тоже был бы с детьми и присматривать за ними по очереди. Или вообще дождаться, когда малышня подрастет и кататься всем вместе.

Первый раз мы поехали с ребенком, когда ему было 7 месяцев, в гости к родственникам в Казахстан. Купили заранее билеты, но у младенца поднялась температура накануне, пришлось билеты менять. Переждали 2 недели и поехали уже огурчиками. Очень довольны, что вырвались из рутины, новые впечатления, очень комфортная поездка. В самолете на взлете и посадке с грудью во рту, перенес легко. Единственный неприятный момент был, когда задержали на несколько часов рейс оттуда, мы ходили по залу ожидания, носили его в слинге и без по очереди.
Зеленая степь: PICT7510..JPG
Потом мы в сентябре ездили на море в Крым, в то же место, куда за год до этого с ребенком же в животе. pict5492..jpg

Месяц в Крыму, ахххх. Тут, я считаю, было вообще очень здорово. Мечтаю повторить. Сыну было 10 месяцев, он еще не ходил, но так шустро ползал по гальке, заползал в воду, потом смешно выползал, когда волна его догоняла. Купались, загорали, кушали вкусные местные продукты. Один раз даже переночевали в палатке на стоянке друзей.
PICT9127..JPGPICT9614..JPGPICT9821..JPG

В этом году тоже хочется в Крым, куда-то, может, в другое место. Сейчас ребенок уже ходит и ему будет еще интереснее и полезнее побегать по камушкам босиком.

----------


## Амина

Мы прошлым летом ездили на машине в Краснодарский край. Вообще, мы всегда едем, куда хотим) И дети с нами) Практически каждый выходной куда-то выезжаем, не моуг я долго на однмо месте сидеть))) 

Олесь, а как вы в Крым ездили? На чем? ТОже хочу в Крым... Но мы - только на машине.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Мы еще никуда не ездили. Надеюсь, что во второй половине августа поедем в Крым. Планируем на поезде

----------


## kosharrr

Пока ездим в общественнома траспорте  :Smile:  но это уже хорошо, дома абсолютно не сидится. Планирую осенью в Кострому к бабушке на поезде. Очень хотелось бы в крым, но возраст подкачал, хотя...... может на весь сентябрь поехать???? Если получится определится с жильем в котором не будут боятся маленького, то наверно побываем в соседней Литве. Уж очень хочется в Европу  :Smile: )))) Кстати, там постоянно встречали детей в слингах, велоперевозках, и всяческих кафе...Море детей и ничкто ничего не боится, даже памперс поменять на улице в теплое время суток, несмотря на то, что это центр города  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

А может кто во второй половине августа компанию составит?

----------


## Амина

Вы тоже во второй половинне августа планируем) Но - на машине...

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Амина, а выбрали куда ехать? Я вот подумываю об Евпатории. Кто там был? Как там?

----------


## Амина

Да мы вроде собираемся туда, где в прошлом году были, на Азовское море, в Голубицкую. Для малышни самое милое дело. Мелкое Азовское, ракушечник... И до Черного 60 км всего. 
Но готовы рассмотреть варианты!)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А может кто во второй половине августа компанию составит?


Мы пока не знаем, когда поедем. Муж вообще, видимо, устал носить наши тяжеленные сумки с продуктами с рынка каждый день, теперь хочет куда-то, где все включено. Но я не отчаиваюсь, мне ближе дикий отдых.




> Амина, а выбрали куда ехать? Я вот подумываю об Евпатории. Кто там был? Как там?


Сама не была там. Говорят, что мелко и самое то для детишек. Сезон детский, как и везде  Крыму, июнь, сентябрь, чтобы не сильно жарко было, но еще тепло. Я лично очень в сильное пекло не любитель ездить, т.к. слишком мало дневного времени на качественный, а не овощной отдых остается. В июле полдня надо прятаться от солнца, особенно мне светлокожей, я моментально становлюсь красной.




> Олесь, а как вы в Крым ездили? На чем? ТОже хочу в Крым... Но мы - только на машине.


Мы поездом. Купе. Ребенку отлично было, отдельного места не брали. Думаю, лет до 3х можно не брать. 
Заранее покупали только билеты на поезд, с жильем определились на месте, выбор большой, контакты в Новом Свете остались, если кому надо. Но там вообще не проблема снять нигде.
В этот раз я лично хочу попасть в какое-то тихое место, лучше совсем маленький поселок. Рассматриваю как вариант Орджоникидзе под Феодосией, еще вариант Курортное (там рядом Лисья бухта). Места тихие, там дешевле, чем в попсовых местах типа Нового Света, ну и светской жизни типа ночных дискотек нет. Хочется куда-то в уединение. 
Посмотрим, как получится. Уже, конечно, надо планировать.

----------


## mamaRita

Крым - любовь моя!... И мечта пока несбыточная... По красоте, пожалуй, только Италия сравнится, а по сервису... В Краснодарском крае и то лучше :Smile: ))) Но все равно он наш любимый. И чудеснейшее место - Партенит, ровно в середине Южного Берега, у подножья горы Медведь. Но с двумя пока не решаемся... Летали с одним в Германию, ездили в Пензу на поезде. Все ок, но с двумя не на машине уже сложнее. Трусим и собираемся пока тока в деревню.

----------


## kosharrr

Лесик, в Курортном есть дискотеки и вполне даже...., в Лиске не сколько слышно, но видно  :Frown:  Но в лисьей свои проблемы: кучи обдолбаных панков это бывает покруче дискотеки, к этому надо быть готовым. Хотя это было в 2005, в 2006 были крутыши, которые слушали музыку из машин, но сама атмосфера была еще хуже. Мы от всего этого кабака спрятались высоко в горы, но тогда-то были вдвоем с Витей. Лучше тропы по уединенности и удобства я не встречала.

----------


## kosharrr

Я тут пораскинула мозгом и решила выдвинуть предложение. А не хотелось бы вам попробовать новинки белорусского агротуризма?  Скитальцеву давно обрабатываю по этому вопросу.... Деревянная усадьба, культурная программа, национальная кухня, баня, чем больше тем выгоднее. Желающие могут добиратся на машине или поезде, ближе крымского полуострова  :Smile:  ну еще возможность пообщатся с единомышленниками на свежем воздухе.

----------

